# How to set my Dothan CPU??

## absozero

I am using a ASUS notebook..(m9v).....kernel version is 2.6.19

but my pentium M seems not to support cpu scailing.....but I've already set cpu scailing setting in "make manuconfig" all right....?  so would you please help me??? a lot of thanks!

here if my cpuinfo file:

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 13

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 1695.816

cache size      : 2048 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss tm pbe nx up est tm2

bogomips        : 3393.96

----------

## bunder

did you enable the wrong speedstep module?

cheers

----------

## absozero

 *bunder wrote:*   

> did you enable the wrong speedstep module?
> 
> cheers

 

then please...what is the right settings of a Dothan cpu....... in kernal 2.6.19??

----------

## Ehnvis

Under the cpufrequency scaling tab you should select Intel Enhanced SpeedStep for the

cpu scaling to work. You also need to activate the built in tables and add the built in table

for your cpu (ie dothan).

You also need to enable CPU frequency scaling and the cpufreq govenors.

----------

## absozero

 *Ehnvis wrote:*   

> Under the cpufrequency scaling tab you should select Intel Enhanced SpeedStep for the
> 
> cpu scaling to work. You also need to activate the built in tables and add the built in table
> 
> for your cpu (ie dothan).
> ...

 

all done...but still doesn't work...- -  :Confused: 

----------

## kukuriza

First check if u defined this futures as modules and try to load the modprobe ....

----------

## absozero

 *kukuriza wrote:*   

> First check if u defined this futures as modules and try to load the modprobe ....

 

I am quite sure that I didn't define this future as module.....

I think I will try modprobe...

It's not good feeling when your cup is running 100% speed all the time~~~~....

----------

## absozero

So thanx very much..my problem has already been settled.....  :Razz: 

----------

## Ehnvis

What was the problem, and how did you solve it?

----------

## absozero

 *Ehnvis wrote:*   

> What was the problem, and how did you solve it?

 

Before I begin I should download the latest version of the Linux PHC patch(https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=161063)

then the kernal settings will be added some dothan features.....and can fix my problem

3q   a lot~~

----------

